# 420 coming up any plans my people?



## cosmicguru (Apr 16, 2016)

hey just wanting to hear some cool stories and wondering what every on doing in general if your in portland or there defiantly allot going on parties etc


----------



## Frodo (Apr 16, 2016)

me and my church will be protesting


----------



## Tude (Apr 17, 2016)

ha - I get my 420 everyday at the bus station, sidewalk, college hallway (don't people know they are STRONG??) and even cars passing by ... Every day is a 420 here in the city


----------



## cosmicguru (Apr 18, 2016)

i dig it thats a beautiful mind set thank you @Tude


----------



## Odin (Apr 18, 2016)

All depends on the next few days. I will make sure to honor appropriately.


----------



## Georgeez (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll be enjoying some 420 on the beaches of Oregon.
It is so weird to go into the store and buy weed.. and get a receipt for it.
hahaha its just so surreal
Anyways, not interested in parties and annoying people ruining my vibe.
I really enjoy my solitude.
Marijuana + Meditation is a match made in heaven 


Have an awesome 420 everyone!


----------



## cosmicguru (Apr 18, 2016)

Georgeez said:


> I'll be enjoying some 420 on the beaches of Oregon.
> It is so weird to go into the store and buy weed.. and get a receipt for it.
> hahaha its just so surreal
> Anyways, not interested in parties and annoying people ruining my vibe.
> ...


thats rad i wood remind seaside if your in to bumper cars and forestry type things if your in to skating linkin city has a grate park more calm less tourist type beach surf town also cana beach the goonies and the huge rock


----------



## Georgeez (Apr 19, 2016)

cosmicguru said:


> thats rad i wood remind seaside if your in to bumper cars and forestry type things if your in to skating linkin city has a grate park more calm less tourist type beach surf town also cana beach the goonies and the huge rock



I'm glad you're familiar with the area, I love the Oregon coast! So much to do, I love the area, the people, and especially the beach. I'll be heading towards Newport in a few day, one of my favorite towns. What do you have planned for 420?


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Apr 19, 2016)

No plans as of yet. I may wind up being invited to go do something, I may not. Worst case scenario I will just have to enjoy a beautiful day to myself.
Marijuana and good pals always seem to find me sooner or later, so I have no worries 
It's been an incredible week. So many seeds that I planted last year are finally sprouting up, and I feel more alive than I have since I was just a child.


----------



## cosmicguru (Sep 23, 2018)

Georgeez said:


> I'm glad you're familiar with the area, I love the Oregon coast! So much to do, I love the area, the people, and especially the beach. I'll be heading towards Newport in a few day, one of my favorite towns. What do you have planned for 420?


Fuck that was years ago 420 this year I’ll be traveling down Tords skate. Topic I’m on a mission this year to hit as many parks as I can I got an job with the temp agency people ready there all around the us so just chillen skateing


----------

